# Any British Expats here in the Houston area? Have you found it hard to make friends?



## emzie89 (Jul 27, 2014)

I moved to the states back in 2008 to study abroad, and along my journey met my husband, so now i permanently reside in the USA southeast of Houston. I have met people in my years being here, but not really anyone i have made strong friendships with like i had in my country of birth.

I was wondering if anyone else has found this while living abroad? I made a facebook group for other British Expats, but a lot of the members although extremely nice are a lot older than me (50's), and i am only 25 and would like to meet some people my own age. 

I have also created a meetup group in my area and have lots of member but not many are actually RSVP'ing to the event i have scheduled, although i know these things can take time. I have also just finished university, so i am hoping a search for a career will open me up to meet other people. 

I am hoping that some people do end up coming to the meetup event, although i feel it is always pretty hit or miss with meeting complete strangers incase you have nothing in common, but on the flip side you could meet some people and make some great friendships. I guess the whole meeting complete strangers is just very new to me, and i am a little nervous.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, Americans are considered to be pretty wide open when it comes to meeting "strangers" though some folks complain that they tend to go for many superficial "friendships" rather than the stronger ones you may be used to from "back home."

However, there is an old saw that says that in order to meet people in a new location, you should take a class of some sort, or volunteer. There are generally loads of casual, continuing education classes available in most areas - learn a language, take up a craft, brush up career-related skills, etc. Or volunteer to help out at the local library, museum, church (if you're so inclined), soup kitchen, elementary school or anywhere they accept volunteers (which, in the US, is almost sort of group or association). It can take a bit of time, but because you're involved in something consistently, over a longer period of time, it seems to be more conducive to forming friendships than one-off meet up types of events.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm on the Westside and in my 50s, sorry! Find some clubs to join, take some classes. Having moved around a bit, I know it can be difficult to make friends, but having common interests helps.


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

I've been travelling to Texas for 15 years and am now married to a Texan and moving over shortly. I'm 34 (hubby is 28). We'll be moving to his hometown though which is around 4 hours for Houston in the hill country. I've always found it quite easy to make friends in Texas. Everyone is so welcoming and a friendly. It did help that I had an uncle living over here re who introduced me to people. I've made lasting ffiend ships over the years and am looking forward to spending more time with those friends once we move. Maybe you hubby could introduce you to some of his friends. See if any have a gf/wife to go do stuff with and introduce you to others. I don't know abs out Houston particularly but I've been all over Texas and found people to be friendly (the English accent has always been a great ice breaker too!)


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I lived in Dallas for business last year, and found the people there very friendly, and made lots of new friends. And any single guy that goes down there for any amout of time will tell you that the women are both gorgeous and plentiful in that state! YOUZA!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> I lived in Dallas for business last year, and found the people there very friendly, and made lots of new friends. And any single guy that goes down there for any amout of time will tell you that the women are both gorgeous and plentiful in that state! YOUZA!


How is your second comment of any use to the OP, a young woman?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> I lived in Dallas for business last year, and found the people there very friendly, and made lots of new friends. And any single guy that goes down there for any amout of time will tell you that the women are both gorgeous and plentiful in that state! YOUZA!


How is your second comment of any use to the OP, a young woman of 25, who is looking for friends?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> How is your second comment of any use to the OP, a young woman of 25, who is looking for friends?


Maybe if she went out to a ladies night with some other single females, it would be a good chance of her meeting new people, Brits included. Why do I feel consitantly chastized like a 7th grader by the hall monitor?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> Maybe if she went out to a ladies night with some other single females, it would be a good chance of her meeting new people, Brits included. Why do I feel consitantly chastized like a 7th grader by the hall monitor?


Because your comments often reflect the mind of a randy adolescent. You did mention that all of these women were "gorgeous". Why would the OP care if her female companions were wildly attractive to men like you?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

That is your opinion Marsha, but if I'm not mistaken isn't the role as a moderator not to insult posters aka calling someone a :"randy adolescent" ? If a poster would post this regarding anouther poster, you more then likely throw a infraction their way, this along with the inappropriate comment "men like you" but I'm sorry, you have never met me!


----------

